# JSF und URL



## Pichelmother (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo,


vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären!!!

Ich habe ein fertiges und funktionsfähiges JSF-Projekt. Wenn ich es nun ausprobiere und auf der Seite durchnavigiere, steht in der BrowserURL immer die Adresse wo ich war und nicht wo ich bin.

Ist das normal oder hab ich irgendwo unbewusst was eingestellt?

VG
P.


----------



## raptor (19. Sep 2007)

Das ist "normal". Du kannst es in deinen Navigation Rules ändern indem du noch <redirect /> im <navigation-case> hinzufügst. Aber irgendwie soll das Auswirkungen auf Beans im request scope haben.


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2007)

Das ist vollkommen normal und kein Problem, schliesslich kannst du die URL nicht direkt aufrufen, du musst durch die Applikation navigieren.


----------

